# Danish Puff



## MstrPBK (Jun 24, 2016)

My question is a two part question (sorry).  When creating a Danish Puff (pie crust base with 'puff' on top) 

Is there some way to cause the puff to actually rise, even just a little?
I want to put filling in a Danish Puff (... chocolate ... ).  As many recipes of this type of Danish have a 1 hour baking time ... and that chocolate can be problematic when it is heated to long.  What type of filing might I use to have a moist, near cream type filing?
Peter Kelley
St Paul, MN USA


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2016)

MstrPBK said:


> My question is a two part question (sorry).  When creating a Danish Puff (pie crust base with 'puff' on top)
> 
> Is there some way to cause the puff to actually rise, even just a little?
> I want to put filling in a Danish Puff (... chocolate ... ).  As many recipes of this type of Danish have a 1 hour baking time ... and that chocolate can be problematic when it is heated to long.  What type of filing might I use to have a moist, near cream type filing?
> ...



A very think chocolate pudding. Follow recipe for the cooking kind for a pie. Don't use instant. Or make your own from scratch. 

Sorry, I can't help you with the puff part. Have you tried the puff pastry in the freezer section? Buy the sheets and cut straight down. Don't twist the cutter. It will just jam the layers together. Then they don't puff. To keep the center from puffing, dock the pastry being careful to leave a wide enough rim for the edge. 

Hopefully, someone else will come along with a better suggestion.


----------



## MstrPBK (Jun 24, 2016)

*Reply On Danish Puff*

I thought about that but was not sure.  That may be the option I use on the attempt.

Peter Kelley
St. Paul, MN USA


----------

